# Durchfluss zu gering? Bitte um Rat!



## mmayr (20. Februar 2012)

Hi!

Hab heute einen Durchflusssensor verbaut und ich bin entsetzt! Lediglich 40 Liter pro Stunde!!

Verbaut sind:
Heatkiller Rev. 3
AquagraFx für GTX 480
MIPS Filter
2 Magicool Copper Radiator 240
1 Black ICE Stealth (oder GT) Radiator 240
Ca. 3 m Schlauch 11/8
1 Winkel 90 Grad
Aquastream XT Ultra
1 Paar Schnellkupplungen (KA welche)
1 Temperatursensor und eben der Durchflusssensor

Gereinigt wurde alles gründlich; Entlüftet war's mal perfekt, durch Umbau könnten aber ein paar Blasen drin sein!

Bitte um eure Meinung!

Danke mmayr


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Februar 2012)

Der Filter und die Schnellkupplungen sind richtige bremsen.
Wieviel Hertz läuft die Aquastream?
Welchen Durchflussmesser hast du genau?


----------



## mmayr (20. Februar 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Filter und die Schnellkupplungen sind richtige bremsen.
> Wieviel Hertz läuft die Aquastream?
> Welchen Durchflussmesser hast du genau?



Die Pumpe regelt sich selber auf max. ca. 80 Hertz! Hab den Sensor hier im Forum von Schienenbruch gekauft. Bin grad mit der App online. Vllt. find ich den Link auch noch. Er hat ein Foto in seinem Verkaufsthread!


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. Februar 2012)

> Der Filter und die Schnellkupplungen sind richtige bremsen.


Der Filter bremst so gut wie gar nicht. 

Welchen DFM hast du den?
Hast du den DFM in der Software richtig eingestellt? Sprich Impulse pro Liter.


----------



## mmayr (20. Februar 2012)

KingPiranhas schrieb:
			
		

> Der Filter bremst so gut wie gar nicht.
> 
> Welchen DFM hast du den?
> Hast du den DFM in der Software richtig eingestellt? Sprich Impulse pro Liter.



Ja, hab ich...leider!
256 Impulse pro Liter.


----------



## Shizophrenic (20. Februar 2012)

CPU Kühler auch gereinigt? Also von innen xD


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. Februar 2012)

Die Durchflussmenge ist eher Nebensache bei einer WaKü, solange das Wasser fließt ist alles OK.


----------



## mmayr (20. Februar 2012)

Hier ist der Link zum Verkaufsthread:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/201900-grosse-wakue-aufloesung.html

Einfach ein bisschen runterscrollen!

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Hier die Ratiatoren:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Hardware-Labs-Black-ICE-Radiator-GT-Stealth-240-black::4287.html
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/MagiCool-Copper-Radiator-II-240-mm::5194.html


----------



## axxo (20. Februar 2012)

Heatkiller von innen sauber machen. Ich hatte am wochenende ganze 0l/h, also volle Blockade, mittlerweile sinds wieder 84,5l/h.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. Februar 2012)

axxo schrieb:


> Heatkiller von innen sauber machen. Ich hatte am wochenende ganze 0l/h, also volle Blockade, mittlerweile sinds wieder 84,5l/h.


 Darf ich fragen welche Wasserzusätze du benutzt ?

Ich benutze nur "innovatek Protect IP Anwendungsmischung", das verstopft nie was.


----------



## 45thFuchs (20. Februar 2012)

Reines destilliertes wasser mit 1/100 Alcohol,das unschlagbare rezept.^^
Schau mal die winkel ob es da keine besseren gibt,einfach mit ner geraden ersetzen und die Kupplungen rausnehmen .
Heatkiller reinigen ?Naja wenn du alles richtig gemacht hast sollte der nach 1,5jahren noch ziemlich sauber sein, erst recht mit Filter .
(Sollte er korrosiert sein,Zahnarzt und Autogarage haben Ultrasone geräte zum reinigen,bloss nicht mit ner bürste machen.)
Der Durchflusssensor kann auch etwas zu dicht sein,nimm den mal testweise raus.
Generell ,nehm alle kurven weitestgehend mit schlauch raus, je enger die kurve je weniger durchfluss.


----------



## Uter (20. Februar 2012)

Triceratops schrieb:


> Ich benutze nur "innovatek Protect IP Anwendungsmischung", das verstopft nie was.


Der Hauptgrund für Verstopfungen sind Rückstände aus den Radis.  
(Zumindest wenn man keinen oder einen guten Zusatz nutzt.)



45thFuchs schrieb:


> Reines destilliertes wasser mit 1/100 Alcohol,das unschlagbare rezept.^^


 Was für "Alcohol" und warum?

@ topic:
Wenn es No-Name Schnellkupplungen sind, dann hast du den Übeltäter gefunden. 
Abgesehen davon: Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Spiff (20. Februar 2012)

40 L/h reicht locker hab in meinem Sys auch nicht mehr


----------



## hotfirefox (20. Februar 2012)

Triceratops schrieb:


> Die Durchflussmenge ist eher Nebensache bei einer WaKü, solange das Wasser fließt ist alles OK.


 So schauts aus


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Februar 2012)

KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Der Filter bremst so gut wie gar nicht.



Ein Filter ist entweder überflüssig und bremst dann gar nicht aber trotzdem unnötig stark, oder er ist nötig, somit verdreckt und stark bremsend 




Uter schrieb:


> @ topic:
> Wenn es No-Name Schnellkupplungen sind, dann hast du den Übeltäter gefunden.
> Abgesehen davon: Wo ist das Problem?


 
/sign.




mmayr schrieb:


> Ja, hab ich...leider!
> 256 Impulse pro Liter.


 
Es gibt einen von außen identischen Sensor mit 509 Impulsen. Genauen Typ überprüft?


----------



## 45thFuchs (21. Februar 2012)

Naja eher rasierer flüssigkeit von Philips  Antikorrosif+der Alc hält den pc fröhlich zu karneval .


----------



## mmayr (21. Februar 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Filter ist entweder überflüssig und bremst dann gar nicht aber trotzdem unnötig stark, oder er ist nötig, somit verdreckt und stark bremsend
> 
> /sign.
> 
> Es gibt einen von außen identischen Sensor mit 509 Impulsen. Genauen Typ überprüft?



Alles richtig eingestellt. Hab gestern zur Entlüftung ein wenig geschüttelt, mit dem Erfolg, dass die Pumpe Luft angesaugt hat. Jetzt hab ich noch 30 Liter pro Stunde!

Werd mal alles auseinander nehmen und reinigen! Mal schaun, was daraus wird!


----------



## VJoe2max (21. Februar 2012)

45thFuchs schrieb:


> Reines destilliertes wasser mit 1/100 Alcohol,das unschlagbare rezept.^^


Ja - das todsicheres Rezept, um jede Plexiglas-Komponente in der Wakü zu killen!  
*Ethanol und andere einwertige Alkohole haben in einer Wakü absolut nichts verloren!!! *



45thFuchs schrieb:


> Schau mal die winkel ob es da keine besseren gibt,einfach mit ner geraden ersetzen und die Kupplungen rausnehmen .


Verglichen mit billigen Schnellkupplungen sind Winkel (fast) aller Art vor Durchflussfreude kaum zu bremsen . 



45thFuchs schrieb:


> Heatkiller reinigen ?Naja wenn du alles richtig gemacht hast sollte der nach 1,5jahren noch ziemlich sauber sein, erst recht mit Filter .
> (Sollte er korrosiert sein,Zahnarzt und Autogarage haben Ultrasone geräte zum reinigen,bloss nicht mit ner bürste machen.)


Es spricht nichts, aber auch gar nichts dagegen einen HK mit der Bürste zu putzen. Er enthält keine so filigranen Strukturen, dass man dadurch etwas beschädigen könnte. 
Dass die Bürste selbst sauber sein sollte versteht sich freilich. Ein Ultraschallgerät ist zur Reinigung ebenfalls geeignet, aber zumindest bei vernickelten Teilen ist das nur unter Vorbehalt zu empfehlen. Ordentliche Nickelschichten vertragen das, aber bereits kleinste Beschichtungsfehler können zu Ablösungen führen.



45thFuchs schrieb:


> Der Durchflusssensor kann auch etwas zu dicht sein,nimm den mal testweise raus.


Solange er ein Signal bringt ist das äußerst unwahrscheinlich. 



45thFuchs schrieb:


> Generell ,nehm alle kurven weitestgehend mit schlauch raus, je enger die kurve je weniger durchfluss.


Krümmerverluste in Schläuchen haben bei Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten wie sie in einer Wakü üblich sind keinen messbaren Effekt auf den Durchfluss. Wie gesagt - selbst enge 90°-Winkel (deren Effekt zwar messbar aber nicht sonderlich stark ist) sind im Vergleich auch in größerer Zahl meist geringere Durchflussbremsen, als zum Beispiel viele billige Schnellkupplungen. 

Sorry, dass ich deinen Beitrag so auseinander nehmen muss, aber insbesondere der erste Tipp ist wirklich fahrlässig, unverantwortlich und sollte so nicht stehen bleiben. Man erinnere sich an die Totenstadt der ABs, die der naive Einsatz von  WaterWetter und anderen alkoholischen Zusätzen und Reinigungsmitteln  bislang in der Wakü-Gemeinde hinterlassen hat. Die eben genannten Erfahrungen im praktischen Wakü-Alltag, wie auch die schlichte Chemomechanik zeigen, dass das man mit Alkohol im Wasser zielsicher jeden Plexi-AB, jeden Plexi-Kühlerdeckel und jede andere PMMA-Komponente zuverlässig ins Nirvana befördert. Manchmal dauert es ein bisschen aber der "Erfolg" ist nahezu 100%ig. 

Im Übrigen reichen 40 L/h noch problemlos, um in allen einigermaßen modernen Kühlern voll im turbulenten Strömungsbereich zu bleiben (modern umfasst dabei auch noch viele für Jahre oder ältere Kühler). Ein dramatischer Einbruch der Kühlleistung ist von daher nicht zu befürchten. Ebenso ist auch mit einer deutlichen Steigerung (z.B einer Verdopplung auf 80L/h) kein sonderlich großer Effekt zu erzielen was die Kühlleistung betrifft. Was darüber noch hinaus geht, hat zunehmend noch weniger Effekt und ist in der Regel nicht mehr sauber messbar. Durchfluss allein ist im Übrigen kein Indikator für irgendetwas, da er eine Indirekte Messgröße ist, die ohne weiter Angaben keinerlei Aussagekraft bietet. Ein HK3.0 arbeite bei 40 L/h jedenfalls bereits auf annehmbaren Niveau. Bei reproduzierbaren Prüfstands-Messungen der Durchflusssteigerung von 60 L/h auf weit über 350 L/h ergibt sich z.B. für einen HK3.0 LT (baugleich mit der Cu-Variante bis auf das Deckelmaterial) eine Steigerung der Kühlleistung um deutlich weniger als 2K! Nur soviel zum Durchflusswahn


----------



## 45thFuchs (21. Februar 2012)

Läuft schon seit mehr als nem jahr,keine verschleissanzeichen.Der rasierer ist auch teils aus plastik.
Durchfluss unter 60l/Std kann schon merkbar sein,60 liter ist erst die grenze wo man nichts mehr vom durchfluss merkt.
Jeder knick,jede kurve und auch jede verengung nimmt durchfluss raus.
Da lässt sich durch etwas rumgefummel auch locker 60liter machen,das ist keine Aldipumpe,das ist ne Aquastream.
Übers zusatzmittel lässt sich streiten,hab haber keine porösen materialstellen,kann auch sein das der philips rasieralc kein alc ist...(blaues verdampfendes irgendwas).soll aber den Rasierer Schmieren und desinfizieren,und greift scheinbar kein Plastik an. 
(hatte beim 2en wakü füllen nichts anderes da und bin aufeinmal drauf gekommen das das gehn müsste läuft jetzt +-genau so lang wie meine X-fi soundkarte.)
Trotzdem danke für den beitrag ,obwohl man nicht pauschal sagen kann Alc ist immer schlecht.Bei Corsair und mir ist das standard im gepäck^^ 
Aber gut zu wissen das mit dem plastik.


----------



## axxo (21. Februar 2012)

Triceratops schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen welche Wasserzusätze du benutzt ?
> 
> Ich benutze nur "innovatek Protect IP Anwendungsmischung", das verstopft nie was.


 
Ebenfalls Innoprotekt + destillat, was da die Jetplate verstopft sind eindeutig Gummiablösungen vom Schlauch, das lässt sich nicht vermeiden.


----------



## 45thFuchs (21. Februar 2012)

Werde meinen Heatkiller die woche auch mal zur Werkstatt bringen,der ist noch nie gereinigt.
Mal sehn was alles da drin ist  Wenns lebt hat´s einen sitzen müsste unterhaltsam sein.
Dann wechsel ich gleich auf Destilliertes wasser und kühlflüssigkeit(Auto).


----------



## mmayr (21. Februar 2012)

Hi!
Der HK war sowas von verstopft! Ich hab damals aber alles gründlichst gereinigt!!!!
Komisch! 
Hab jetzt auch den AquagraFX zerlegt! Hab jetzt keine WLP mehr zum Zusammenbauen! Shit!
Ist Innoprotect eigentlich schädlich? Ich Krieg den Schmarrn immer auf die Finger! 
Wie lässt man das Wasser am besten ab?


----------



## Uter (21. Februar 2012)

mmayr schrieb:


> Der HK war sowas von verstopft! Ich hab damals aber alles gründlichst gereinigt!!!!


Wie hast du die Radis gereinigt?



mmayr schrieb:


> Ist Innoprotect eigentlich schädlich? Ich Krieg den Schmarrn immer auf die Finger!


Solange du es nich in die Augen oder den Mund bekommst brauchst du dir keine großen Sorgen machen, trotzdem solltest du natürlich danach gründlich die Hände waschen. Alternativ dest. Wasser nutzen, dann braucht man sich auch darüber keine Sorgen machen.



mmayr schrieb:


> Wie lässt man das Wasser am besten ab?


 Schlauch an einer geeigneten Stelle abziehen bzw. durchschneiden (bei PS-Tüllen). Eine weitere Öffnung an einer hohen Stelle ist meist auch sinnvoll. Am besten ist natürlich, wenn man sich beim Einbau schon eine Möglichkeit verschafft hat.


----------



## mmayr (21. Februar 2012)

Gespült mit Cilit Bang Fettlöser und Kraftreiniger. Danach fest mit Wasser gespült!


----------



## VJoe2max (21. Februar 2012)

45thFuchs schrieb:


> Durchfluss unter 60l/Std kann schon merkbar sein,60 liter ist erst die grenze wo man nichts mehr vom durchfluss merkt.
> Jeder knick,jede kurve und auch jede verengung nimmt durchfluss raus.
> Da lässt sich durch etwas rumgefummel auch locker 60liter machen,das ist keine Aldipumpe,das ist ne Aquastream.


Eine Aquastream XT ist auch nur eine getunte Eheim 1046 . Wakü-Pumpen sind durch die Bank Kreiselpumpen und diese bauen nun mal alle keine hohen Druck auf - das ist auch nicht nötig. 
Mit einer Verdrängerpumpe ist keine Wakü-Pumpe auch nur annähernd vergleichbar. Allerdings sind Verdrängerpumpen aus anderen Gründen ungeeignet. Wo jedoch im kW-Bereich auf ähnlicher Fläche gekühlt werden muss, ist das Stand der Technik .



45thFuchs schrieb:


> Übers zusatzmittel lässt sich streiten,hab haber keine porösen materialstellen,kann auch sein das der philips rasieralc kein alc ist...(blaues verdampfendes irgendwas).soll aber den Rasierer Schmieren und desinfizieren,und greift scheinbar kein Plastik an.
> (hatte beim 2en wakü füllen nichts anderes da und bin aufeinmal drauf gekommen das das gehn müsste läuft jetzt +-genau so lang wie meine X-fi soundkarte.)


Warte noch ein wenig - es manchmal dauert es recht lang biss man sichtbare Risse zu sehen bekommt. Solange die Wakü befüllt ist, sieht man oft lange nichts davon. Wenn das erste Teil reißt ist die Freude umso größer .




45thFuchs schrieb:


> Trotzdem danke für den beitrag ,obwohl man nicht pauschal sagen kann Alc ist immer schlecht.Bei Corsair und mir ist das standard im gepäck^^
> Aber gut zu wissen das mit dem plastik.


Kann man durchaus - für PMMA unter mechanischer Vorspannung, wie es bei den meisten ABs vorliegt, ist das schlicht Fakt .


----------



## mmayr (25. Februar 2012)

So, nachdem ich alles gereinigt habe, sind's immerhin 60 Liter pro Stunde! Kommt mir aber auch noch wenig vor! 
Können meine 4 m Schlauch dafür verantwortlich sein? Hab die Wakü in einer externen Box eingebaut!

Bei 23 Grad Wassertemperatur habe ich Core Temperaturen um die 50 Grad unter Prime ohne OC. Bei 4,5 GHz mit 1,296 V gehen die Cores dann über 65 Grad!
Hab das Liquid Metall als Wärmeleitmittel verwendet.  Ist das nicht zu viel?


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Februar 2012)

Also am Durchfluss liegen die hohen Temps nicht hab bei meinem Q6600(3,3ghz bei 1,375V) bei 45° Wassertemperatur unter Prime ca. 65-70° und ganz sicher viel weniger Durchfluss mit meiner Eheim1046 (EK Supreme,2xGTX460 Fullcover, 2x Mora2).
Würde sagen das irgendwas mit dem Liquid Metall nicht passt probiers doch mal mit ner normalen Wärmeleitpasste.

Edit:
Habs nochmal getestet nach ner halben Stunde Prime liegt die Wassertemp bei 50° und der Q6600 hat ca.60° also grad mal 10° unterschied.(Grakas laufen eh auf Vollast da F@H)


----------



## mmayr (25. Februar 2012)

So, hab jetzt noch mal die CPU auf 90 Grad aufgeheizt. Jetzt dürfte das Liquid Metall geschmolzen sein. Unter Prime @stock ca. 45 Grad der Cores. Das entspricht einem Unterschied zw. Wasser und Cores von ca. 23 Grad. Diesen Wert hatten sie auch bei den meisten Previews von CPU Kühlern.

GRAKA hat auch eine Delta von ca. 30 - 35K! Ist zwar schlechter als bei diversen Previews, liegt aber an der billigen Noname WLP! Tausch ich jetzt aber nimma! Gtx 480 unter Furmark Extreme BurnIn mit 63 Grad geht ganz gut! 

Du hast nur 10K Unterschied? Unglaublich!


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Februar 2012)

Ach du hattest das Pad die sind nicht wirklich der bringer wie du merkst grad wegen dem "einbrennen" damit es schmilzt.

Denke die 10° liegen wohl daran das der CPU-Kühler das gekühlte Wasser von den 2 Moras bekommt und es wahrscheinlich vorher doch etwas Kühler ist als 50 aber hab eben nur den eine Inlinetempfühler und der ist nach dem Cpu-Kühler wobei die 2Grakas auch irgendwo bei 65° Rumtümpeln. 
Wär echt mal interessant die Temps an mehreren Stellen parallel zu messen vorallem wieviel grad das Wasser nach den beiden gtx460 hat und dann nach den 2 Moras.
Naja eventuell gönne ich mir irgendwann mal nen AE 5lt mit paar Inlinetempsensoren.


----------



## mmayr (27. Februar 2012)

Hab eben mal gecheckt, wie durchflussfreudig meine Schnellkupplungen sind! Oh mein Gott, die sind echte Bremsen:
Schnellverschlusskupplungset IG 1/4

Naja, Momentan bin ich mit 60 Litern pro Stunde eh zufrieden!


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. Februar 2012)

Hättest besser Koolance VL3N genommen. Aber Geiz ist nun mal geil.


----------



## Soldat0815 (27. Februar 2012)

Oder einfach garkeine


----------



## mmayr (27. Februar 2012)

Doch, die brauch ich, weil die WAKÜ in einer externen Box untergebracht ist. Beim Entleeren bzw. Transport des PCs geht das nicht anders!
Geiz? Naja, hab die Kupplungen vor 2,5 Jahren gekauft und dabei ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung über Durchfluss und so gehabt!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2012)

Beide rund 3 Jahre alt, beide im Guide verlinkt 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...en-im-vergleich-cpc-vs-phobya.html#post530092
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/39751-durchflusswerte-sammelthread.html#post613290 (weiter unten aktualisiert)

Die Pneumatikdinger sind schrott, dass wurd hier schon in diversen Threads festgehalten.


----------

